# Egg Patterns



## tonoffish (Oct 10, 2011)

Are egg patterns appropriate for non-lake-run trout waters, meaning Mohican and tribs, Apple Creek, or Mad River?


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

sure!...............


----------



## copperdon (Jun 3, 2011)

Trout will hit _anything_ if they are hungry enough, curious enough, or mad enough. LOL

I've even had them hit my day-glo orange strike indicator as opposed to the nymph or wet I'm dragging underneath it.

Many times, fish will hit patterns simply out of curiosity, and not necessarily because the pattern matches a hatch or particular baitfish.

So, yeah... sure. I wouldn't rule it out.

Although you need to check your regs on certain waters when using patterns like you mentioned. There are certain streams in PA - East Hickory comes to mind - where it's against the law to use any pattern that resembles eggs, crayfish or worms.

But that's not the case with The Clear Fork, Mad or Apple.
You can throw anything you like on those streams.


----------



## tonoffish (Oct 10, 2011)

The reason I asked is that I'm gathering equipment and information to tie flies. Some of the cleverest and easiest flies to tie on YOUTUBE are various egg patterns. One guy tied six of them that looked very realistic in about FIVE minutes! Another guy does one that's pinkish with a little red dot that represents the embryo.

Thanks for the input. I didn't realize trout were as aggressive as bass, etc., being as they passively await bugs and such to come to them. Also, I doubt salmon eggs have never drifted down the Mad River for trout to eat. I suppose there's probably a latent instinct in their genes that identifies the egg's color and shape as something to eat, though.

Thanks, again!


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

I use egg patterns for non lake run trout quite a bit, especially for the real fresh stockers. 



> There are certain streams in PA - East Hickory comes to mind - where it's against the law to use any pattern that resembles eggs, crayfish or worms.


Actually I'm pretty sure you're allowed to use most egg patterns in East Hickory, except for the rubber ones that resemble the real thing(I think). Neshannock Creek has the same special regs as East Hickory and people use eggs all the time in Neshannock, even on trout stocking days when Fish Commission officers are there watching. I'm not 100% sure, but I have seen people use eggs in Neshannock, Oil, Little Sandy, etc. and I have used them as well lol.


----------



## jhammer (Jun 13, 2011)

Eggs are a miracle fly. I have no doubt that they would catch trout there out of sheer curiosity at least. Every fly box should have 'em! You should see what the catfish do here when the carp spawn. Only fly that works is an egg pattern. Same thing when the longnose gar spawn too. :B


----------



## copperdon (Jun 3, 2011)

> Also, I doubt salmon eggs have never drifted down the Mad River for trout to eat.
> 
> Read more: http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=188296#ixzz1f02l9nrB


True, but other fish, including other trout, could offer up eggs that trout might take. They might not be the same size or color as salmon eggs, but my bet is that if you float a salmon egg pattern past a hungry brown, he'd probably take it, and, as mentioned, you can't rule out the curiosity or aggression factor. Like I mentioned in my previous post, I've had trout rise to strike at my orange or green strike indicators... so go figure. LOL



> Actually I'm pretty sure you're allowed to use most egg patterns in East Hickory, except for the rubber ones that resemble the real thing(I think).
> 
> Read more: http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=1321906#ixzz1f03C1Np4


I'm gonna default to you on this one because you fish that area much more than I do. I was under the impression that they were sticklers about the patterns used on those streams, and that eggs were one of the patterns that were a no-no. But it's been quite a few years since I fished that area so you'd know better.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

I've always wondered if a trout sees a fly that's supposed to imitate an egg(or any other fly) really think its an egg, or whatever the fly is supposed to imitate. What food source resembles a strike indicator? I definitely agree on the curiosity factor..

About the special regs, I think it ultimately depends on what specific pattern your using. With all the new stuff on the market these days, a lot of things look and smell like the real thing. For example, the Berkely Gulp products I don't think you're allowed to use them in artificial lures only sections(Neshannock, Cool Spring, Oil, etc.) even though they're fake, but they're scented.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Stocker trout in WV streams like egg patterns. Those stockers can be so frustrating. I have spotted fish several times down there, drifted them buggers and nymphs and no takes...tie on a pink glo-bug egg and they inhale it on the 1st drift. The egg hatch can be very productive!


----------

